# How do you come up with a fursona?



## Generalguy64 (Jul 16, 2016)

Have a general understanding of what they are, but don't know how to make one for myself.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 16, 2016)

For a personal one usually a person  picks an animal (two or more if hybrid) they feel a strong personal connection to,  then choose how it looks, and give it a personality and backstory.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> For a personal one usually a person  picks an animal (two or more if hybrid) they feel a strong personal connection to,  then choose how it looks, and give it a personality and backstory.


And a heck loads of powers, too, if needed LOL


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And a heck loads of powers, too, if needed LOL


But that one depends on the backstory, for example. mine is 15 years old and is the current Captain of the Guard for the city he lives in, he'd need to be skilled and have some sort of advantage to have been chosen over the many older and more experienced guards or it wouldn't make any sense. I'm the type of person who names every material, has a very detailed description of how every weapon or magical ability works, and put significant thought into it all making sense. Example being a landmine one of my other characters uses, it makes a 3'x3'x6'  electrified tornado upon activation (non-lethal) powered by a wind magic imbued crystal part of it is shaped like a turbine to generate tbe wind cyclone while a dielectric field generator creates a high-ion density energy field responsible for the electricity that stuns and knocks out the victim while the cyclone traps them until it does. But i go into detail like that because i'm a sci-fi/fantasy lore-focused rp'er and prefer everything to at least seem reasonable and plausible in the universe it comes from. Not everyone is going to make fursona that's a combatant or be as heavy on the lore/explainations as those like me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> But that one depends on the backstory, for example. mine is 15 years old and is the current Captain of the Guard for the city he lives in, he'd need to be skilled and have some sort of advantage to have been chosen over the many older and more experienced guards or it wouldn't make any sense. I'm the type of person who names every material, has a very detailed description of how every weapon or magical ability works, and put significant thought into it all making sense. Example being a landmine one of my other characters uses, it makes a 3'x3'x6'  electrified tornado upon activation (non-lethal) powered by a wind magic imbued crystal part of it is shaped like a turbine to generate tbe wind cyclone while a dielectric field generator creates a high-ion density energy field responsible for the electricity that stuns and knocks out the victim while the cyclone traps them until it does. But i go into detail like that because i'm a sci-fi/fantasy lore-focused rp'er and prefer everything to at least seem reasonable and plausible in the universe it comes from. Not everyone is going to make fursona that's a combatant or be as heavy on the lore/explainations as those like me.


You remind me of my son. Like, literally.
Both wanting to make sense and be reasonable/logical.
I understand the need to have reasons for everything behind them, though... however, I drop it as soon as it involves sci-fi, 'cuz I'm not really a fan of it...
As for fantasy, I find it hard to cover everything, especially in terms of magic.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

A Fursona can be anything you want it to be.  It can relate to you, and it can not.  It can have the same personality, or be your alter ego.  The you that you wish you could be.  It can share your interests, or have its own.  It can be a fantasy version of yourself, or just be a mascot that you use online.  It can be a representation of yourself, or just be a really cool character!  It also doesn't have to have a backstory.  If you choose it to be the representation of your personality online, than it can just have your own history.  
You can always add the things you like to them, too.  Like if your favorite color is red, you can make their eyes red.  You like punk rock?  Can give it the attire of being a punk rocker.  Like piercings?  Give it piercings xD Just.. can be anything!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

I just kept drawing and writing about characters until one stuck...


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just kept drawing and writing about characters until one stuck...


What if I can't draw?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Jul 17, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> What if I can't draw?


Print off free ref sheets and color them until something fits.  I also wrote about them without drawing often too.... I have only gotten better drawing through practice


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 17, 2016)

The way I did it was I thought of traits I had that liked, and traits I wish I had, then used that to build a personality for my fursona. I find that I choose animals easier after I have an idea of how they act. It might help you to know what aesthetic you want your fursona to have. Google some aesthetic palette and see if any stand out to you. And don't worry if it takes a while or if you want to change it later, I know people who take years before their character is just to their liking. There are no rules.


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 17, 2016)

For me I drew mine before I was a furry and drew him during a art comp between my friend. Hes not 100% the same as then but I had a base of what I wanted and overtime shaped him to what he is today (mind you thats over a few months so he will still most likely change more)
so the long and shot of things is My sona found me and not me finding my sona.

What i suggest you do is draw many different characters until you resonate one as your sona, then refine them to your liking.


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 24, 2016)

The color. 

I thought up a character that was a bright fluorescent color and tried to think of a reasoning as to why he would be that way.  Then it sort of exploded from there. His backstory kind of wrote itself after that.


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 24, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> What if I can't draw?


If you have Photoshop or Gimp, these are amazing reference sheets from the Rad Panda team.  Ultimate Free Reference Sheet | RadPandas


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 24, 2016)

I've been practicing some drawing. It's not great, but trying to come up with my character. Is it bad if I start with the image but have no idea for a backstory? The character is basically myself, so doesn't have anything too interesting about him.


----------



## s_fodder (Jul 24, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> I've been practicing some drawing. It's not great, but trying to come up with my character. Is it bad if I start with the image but have no idea for a backstory? The character is basically myself, so doesn't have anything too interesting about him.



That's perfectly fine, start wherever you like. Just remember you can change anything whenever you want. Have fun with it.


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 24, 2016)

I started working on my first drawing of my fursona... Don't think it's too terrible.
If anyone wants to read the description of him, it's here: www.furaffinity.net: A Fresh Face (WIP) by generalguy64


----------



## MEDS (Jul 24, 2016)

Personally, I just let my fursona come to me. I mean I had to think about it, but it took like two weeks before I had finally decided on MEDS. One thing to know is that it's perfectly fine not to have a fursona. You can totally be a furry without one, but the community pressures you to use one for no good reason.


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 25, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Personally, I just let my fursona come to me. I mean I had to think about it, but it took like two weeks before I had finally decided on MEDS. One thing to know is that it's perfectly fine not to have a fursona. You can totally be a furry without one, but the community pressures you to use one for no good reason.


Truth.....The main reason I have one is because anytime I have funds laying around for a partial suit..I end up at the tattoo parlor instead.  Imagination is 100% more cost effective.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 25, 2016)

Favorite color(s) + fave animal(s) = demon spawn sona


----------



## Zipline (Jul 25, 2016)

lay out bear traps to capture ocs. They are usually average human sized and some have claws and wings so a net would not be as effective as something they would need to amputate to escape.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Favorite color(s) + fave animal(s) = demon spawn sona


My favorite color is green. How do you explain that orange cat.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 25, 2016)

MEDS said:


> My favorite color is green. How do you explain that orange cat.


You are color blind! >


----------



## Daven (Jul 25, 2016)

LIKE A BOSS!!!


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 27, 2016)

Finished the sketch, now adding color.
Meet Fresh, the poorly drawn Fox


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 27, 2016)

I finished coloring it. Yes, he's a fox wearing green. No, it's not a ripoff of Nick Wilde. Didn't even remember what he wore in the movie.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## MEDS (Jul 27, 2016)

Fresh, the fox with socks.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

Of course, it doesn't need a backstory. It can be a like an avatar. Pretty Much a furry you!


----------

